# clones drooping insantly



## tryguy2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

I took some clones, they started drooping instantly. It has been 6 hours no change. Donors are c99 x-line, and chemdog. I cut the clone past the 3rd set of leaves at 45 and dipped them in root gel stuck them in rapid rooters, they started drooping before i could spray with water. Is this normal?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 1, 2011)

How close are your lights? sounds like they are to hot


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2011)

With almost instant wilting, I would guess you have an air embolism.  I would recommend doing a final cut underwater, then into cloning gel, then into the rapid rooters.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 1, 2011)

*lol ya beat me too er THG...
thats the first thing that caught my attention was no mention of a 45 under water...

tryguy:when you take your clone off your host do you toss it in a cup of water right away... or just set them aside?
LH*


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds all to familiar lol. . . . .Listen to THG she got me through this a while back


----------



## Alistair (Nov 3, 2011)

Also, he didn't mention stripping off the outer layer of skin at the cut site.


----------



## tryguy2011 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey thank you guys for all of the help. Another nthing that I didnt notice until the next day was that I didnt trim half of the leaf off, this is why everything was drooping, but I did dip them in rooting gel immediately after cutting. Today they were droopy when i sprayed them, dont know if they will make it. the dome is off I will consider putting it back on.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 4, 2011)

I rarely ever trim half my leaves--that is not what caused your clones to droop.  I still believe that you had an air embolism from not cutting them underwater.  It only takes a fraction of a second for an air bubble to form.  I do always use a humidity dome.

I do strip off pieces of the skin--I generally just run my thumbnail down the stem gently stripping off some of the skin of the stem.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 4, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I rarely ever trim half my leaves--that is not what caused your clones to droop.  I still believe that you had an air embolism from not cutting them underwater.  It only takes a fraction of a second for an air bubble to form.  I do always use a humidity dome.
> 
> I do strip off pieces of the skin--I generally just run my thumbnail down the stem gently stripping off some of the skin of the stem.


 
That would be the GREEN thumb?


----------



## who216 (Nov 14, 2011)

If the PH level of your water/solution is to high, before you cut your clones, they
will droop right away. Make sure the PH level of your solution 5.5-6.1 in hydro and 6.3-6.7 in dirt. The PH level is very important.

    Stay Frosty
    who216


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2011)

I have never heard this.  Where did you get this info?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 14, 2011)

I dont think its that uncommon for clones to droop right after cutting, but should be perked back up in 24 hours.

Ive heard if you get the air embolism THG is talking about they droop then die.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you use a domed lid?? My clones don't seem to droop much,  on the softer cuttings if I kinda break it pushing it down in the rapid rooter, (not break it in half) I'm sure that anyone thats used the rapid rooters know what i'm talking about, putting a snap in the stem that ticks them off,they kinda want to droop then!!! on really soft cuttings I use a real sharp Razor and slice the rooting cube and place the clone in it, close it back up, place it in its hole and slice another cube  and wedge a little piece along side the rooter to keep it closed,  the bummer is I can't pull it out to check it, I just give them 8 days, nothing I've put in the rapid rooters useing clonex has taken longer than that, it's the best cloneing solution for me, I tried the aeroponics and just have better luck with the RR's. I usually take a clone now long enough to be able to break the lowest growth off by gently pulling downward and peeling the skin off in a little strip, then i make my 45, and imediately roll it in clonex, I've had almost 100% success doing this,  Good Luck to you and Green MOJO, Also when I mist I usually just mist the inside of the domed lid, not the plants themselves, I also soak my rooters in tepid water than just squeeze the excess out before useing them and monitor the temperture,the thermometer in the pic was 50 cents at a salvation army store!! I sometimes use the heat mat, but I try to maintain a even 76 degrees.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2011)

I do pretty much like Skagit when doing clones.  I also find that I have the best luck with clones done in rapid rooters.  I do do my final cut underwater.


----------

